
Enjoy the lines at Disneyland? You'll love Elon Musk's idea for transit - sundaeofshock
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-dayen-musk-loop-20180527-story.html
======
ColinWright
And, of course, unavailable in Europe ...

